# Not so newbie Techie here



## Dude7581 (Aug 10, 2007)

First of all, hi to all. I really am not new here. I've looked around the site for a while now and only just started being a member. Why? Because I don't understand most of you. How am i gonna learn if I can't understand what you're saying? I'm only a freshman, after all!!

Speaking of freshman, does anybody here work at or know about Northern Illinois University's theatrical program? I sent them my job application for set construction over a month ago and now it's 1 1/2 weeks till school starts. I really want to continue my theatrical works interest through college.

Well, I'm not gonna give you my life story, but I'll tell you some things about me. I graduated from York High School in Elmhurst, IL where I worked in theatrical works for all four years. I was an actor before then, but my shyness got the better of me and I wanted to do behind-the-scenes stuff. I have been a light board operator all four years, and helped with set design for my last 3 years. At York we have done plays ranging from Antigone to Jesus Christ Superstar. This last year we did The Dining Room, Reserve Two for Murder, Aida, and finished off with Brigadoon. This next year we are doing Clue, West Side Story, and a couple of TBAs for the other slots. I hope to help out with the sets for those, since I'll be at NIU for school this fall. I set up a website for my York Techies so we can all keep in touch. It's a freewebs.com site since I don't know HTML.

I don't expect to ask for much help from this site, mostly since I'll be doing more labor work than design. And I don't expect to be of much help to anybody either because of my limited background. So this is my first post, but it might be my last post, too. Maybe I can get a job here as a greeter for newcomers...I wonder how good they pay...


----------



## Van (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! I bet you'll post a lot more than you think. < this place has a way of doing that to you. If you've read stuff on here already you might have noticed one of my favorite axioms, "The only stupid question is the one un-asked." 

"Just" a builder ? I think not my freind ! For without us "builders" what would there be to light, act upon, or get pissed off at for making too much noise?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 10, 2007)

DUDE! Welcome to the booth! 

Van's just a builder too. We need more construction and design talk around here the scenery and carpentry threads tend to be awfully quiet. 

The Dude Abides!!


----------



## Logos (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Board from a metric aussie. I've been a builder too in my day and I hope you will post a lot. Look forward to speaking with you on the board.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Capn (Aug 12, 2007)

Dude7581 said:


> First of all, hi to all. I really am not new here. I've looked around the site for a while now and only just started being a member. Why? Because I don't understand most of you. How am i gonna learn if I can't understand what you're saying?...


To add to what Van said, if there is something you read here that you don't understand, PLEASE ask! There may be a lot of stuff that you don't understand right now, but all of a sudden you'll realize that it's been a while since you've had to ask about something and are even explaining some things stuff yourself.
Stick with it.


----------

